# Two Strikes on the Dealer



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey guys - I have an issue with my GTO that the dealer just can't seem to fix. There is a loud "clunking" "metal on metal" sound that comes from the passenger side rear wheel over bumps. The crack staff :willy: at my local Pontiac dealership have had the car twice and failed to correct the problem. I was told that the lower control arm was loose . They tightened it up but lo and behold a few days and few potholes later the rattle is back. I have been under the car a few times and have not seen any thing that looks wrong or dangerous but just knowing there is an issue with a “loose” control arm makes me nervous. I do not plan on going back for third visit to the dealer so I plan on doing something about it myself. Since there is not enough exposed thread showing for a lock nut, I was thinking either a cotter pin or safety wiring it. Any ideas? :confused Thanks - Scott


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

There are a lot of posts about this on other forums. Synopsis:
In order to find said thunk they usually have to put someone in the trunk and go for a ride. The problems turns out to be some missing spot welds on some inside panels.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Try a different dealer if less than 36k miles let them chase the problem incase you dont correct it because they can worm out of repairs if you alter things.You should not need safety wire anywhere on the car


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Try a different dealer if less than 36k miles let them chase the problem incase you dont correct it because they can worm out of repairs if you alter things.You should not need safety wire anywhere on the car


Yeah, I agree with this. Try another dealer first. The first bunch sound like a bunch of morons -- which is pretty typical for Pontiac dealers.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. Try another dealer first. The first bunch sound like a bunch of morons -- which is pretty typical for Pontiac dealers.


Do you think the techs got new model training for the GTO like I heard the get for most new vehicles?If not thats why they seem to struggle with repairs.Ive been an auto tech for 23+ years at a non dealer shop and I think the GOAT is a simple no frills all balls design with non sophisticated systems.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I also bet you can take it to 10 dealers, and none will find anything. 
With something like that, as was mentioned, can be a spot weld loose, the shock absorber, exhaust heat shield, etc. 
What I'd do is get under the car, check all critical suspension components, check clearance from exhaust shields, and touch everything around there to try to find the culprit. If nothing, just drive the car. If it gets worse, it'd be easier to find it later on. 
As a perfectionist myself, I got to the conclusion if I try to fix every single noise and rattle on every car, I'd just go nuts. Most of the noises we hear are just annoying. I learned to 'tune them out' in my brain... or the stereo. The ones that really bother me, I usually find them myself and take care of them. But something that sounds on a hard bump, I wouldn't even bother. 
Good luck.
JC


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice fellas. 

I have tightened the LCA bolt twice now and within a day or two the noise is back. The funny thing is it sounds EXACTLY like a loose heat shield from a "cat", but it isn't. 

Gonna try one more tightening routine and apply a little loc-tite to the threads, might keep things in order.

Oh, one other thing, each time the GTO has been at the dealer the techs there have confessed to me that they have "zero" experience with the Holden/Aussie cars. The one guy told me (after the fact) that they had to order a service manual just for my car when I brought it in with under 50 miles on it and no operating brake or tail lights!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Do you think the techs got new model training for the GTO like I heard the get for most new vehicles?If not thats why they seem to struggle with repairs.Ive been an auto tech for 23+ years at a non dealer shop and I think the GOAT is a simple no frills all balls design with non sophisticated systems.


If they got any training it was really bad. Another thing which is really annoying is that a huge number of techs just read the input sheet from the service writer, look at the car, then bounce it back to the customer if the problem doesn't just right out and grab them by the nose.

For example, the gauges that go wacko in the early '04s. There's a step by step TSB out. If you're familiar with it, you know to pull the cluster, look at the serial number and either reflash it or replace it. Thing is, your average tech just says "duh, not able to duplicate" instead of taking 2 minutes to look up the TSBs for that year. 

A friend of mine took his in for this -- then called me when the service guys went brain dead. He put the tech on the phone -- and after 2 minutes -- he goes "ohhhhhh, so that's what it is."

There are some damn good techs out there -- and a lot of lousy ones. Just wish there were enough service department managers that would sit down with them and train them to do what's right for the customer instead of punting warranty work because it doesn't pay enough.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I was chasing the same noise up front that XV Scott talked about, couldnt find the cause. Dealer heard it, but didnt know what to do the first few attempts. Finally, they found a loose body bolt(s). Tighetned to specs and it was repaired.

FWIW


----------

